# Strikeforce: Tarec Saffiedine vs Roger Bowling



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> Round 1 - Jason Herzog is the ref. We touch gloves and get to work. Bowling with some early fakes. Saffiedine staying patiently outside, hands up. Bowling tries to sneak an uppercut through, and nearly does. Outside leg kick from Saffiedine, then a teep for a little distance. Bowling brings one to the body. Then a high kick is blocked, but he answers with a short combo. When he comes forward again, Saffiedine tries to tie him up. A second time, he gets the Thai plum and lands a knee. Bowling with three straight lefts, body-head-body. And again, Saffiedine clinches, and this time backs the Ohioan to the cage. Bowling drops down, but the takedown isn't there. After a clinch defense from Bowling, Saffiedine throws a front kick that just barely misses. But he gets the plum again and wants that knee to the chin. Bowling again drops down and wants the takedown. But Saffiedine defends and they battle for position on the wall. Saffiedine throws a short elbow, and that breaks the stalemate. Bowling starts to come foward and lands some good shots that have Saffiedine backing up, and again he wants that takedown. But again it's not there. High kick from Saffiedine is blocked, but the crowd likes it. Then just before the horn, Saffiedine lands a nice outside leg kick. It's a tough round to score, but MMAjunkie.com scores it just barely for Bowling, 10-9, for the aggression.
> 
> Round 2 - Saffiedine with an early slip, but not enough for Bowling to take advantage. As they look to trade, as Saffiedine defends with his left hand, Bowling gets an accidental poke in the right eye and Herzog calls time. The doctor is in to look at it, and Bowling says he can see. They'll start back up, and Bowling lands a nice left, then a body kick. Saffiedine answers with an outside leg kick. Saffiedine gets off some nice shots, then an inside leg kick. Good combination from Saffiedine. As Bowling comes forward, Saffiedine again wants that Thai clinch. On the fence, the two trade short knees. Bowling wants a takedown, and gets it for just a second before Saffiedine pops back up. Bowling pretty blatantly grabs Saffiedine's shorts, but out of Herzog's line of sight. It ain't cheatin' if ya don't get caught, they say. They trade position on the fence before finally breaking. They trade mostly inconsequential kicks as the round starts to wear down. MMAjunkie.com gives the second to Saffiedine in a close one again, 10-9.
> 
> Round 3 - Matched inside leg kicks to start, and then Bowling goes high and is blocked. As Bowling comes forward, Saffiedine again looks for his bread and butter in the clinch. Nice left hook to the body for Bowling. Good outside leg kick from Saffiedine, and both men are starting to look a little tired. Spinning back kick from Saffiedine is mostly caught by Bowling, though he definitely felt it. But he can't get the takedown and we're back to trading position on the fence. Bowling drops down and wants the double, but Saffiedine defends and puts Bowling's back to the cage. Finally they break and with about a minute left, the fight could be hanging in the balance. Both men throw, and Bowling drops for a double and it's not there. Saffiedine easily takes his back and looks for a choke, then tries to pound on him. It's a failed takedown that probably just cost Bowling the fight, and Saffiedine has a body triangle, has Bowling's back, and has a rear-naked choke. Bowling gives thumbs up that he's OK, but the round ends. And that late situation gave Saffiedine the round on the MMAjunkie.com card, 10-9, and the fight 29-28.Tarec Saffiedine def. Roger Bowling via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)


http://mmajunkie.com/news/30223/strikeforce-rousey-vs-kaufman-play-by-play-and-live-results.mma


----------

